# who has the largest tank with the most



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I was just wondering who here has the largest tank with the most piranha in it and if you have pictures of it or not ? Also what did you pay for the set up ect.......thanks.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

well, let us start by you telling us what you have, and if someone can beat that then they will speak, and so on and so on...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey shred revolution... are you joe satriani...? i always think how funny it would be because the topic always comes up "who likes satriani?" what if joe liked piranhas as much as playing guitar?(plays intro to top gun)


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Doesn't Bobme have a 500 gallon or some carzy sh*t like that?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Knifeman has a 350 with about 12 Piraya maybe more


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Knifeman has a 350 with about 12 Piraya maybe more


 I think its Knifeman. MAD supposedly had 41 piranha in a 220g tho.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

someday when i get my own home instead of this god awful apartment i'll get an in-ground pool and put p's in it... i'll call it the "p pool" (not pee pool)... so it'll be like 2000 gallons with 200 pirahnas... i'll feed them livestock, small children, and bums.. i'll lure the children into it with a floating tray of candy that drifts around in it









but for now i'm still working on getting my filters for my 125 gallon and then cycling it for my 3 current rbp's.. they'll have a ton of room to play.. until i get more p's.. i'm so stoked for getting this thing up and going


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I never really understood why someone would want to keep P's in a pond. Wheres the enjoyment in that? Can barely see them from above. Not like koi or something.

Fuggapuff had a 700 with a bunch of P's in it. That was the biggest P tank I ever saw a pic of.

~Dj


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

unless the pond was underground and it was right beside your basement and your basement wall was all glass so you could see your piranhas.
like when you go to marineland (sea worl for you americans) and you go underground and see the whales through the big glass...
that would be awsome... i would charge my friends admission to come over.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What about those pictures of the Cleveland Zoo and piraya! I think Nate has some good pics of that!


----------



## XPiranhaX (Jun 2, 2003)

didn't knifeman sell his 350?


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

I had a 700g tank, well basically it was an indoor pond 8 x 4 x 3 which housed my Paroon shark 16" in length. but no good for P's as you cant see them from looking down on them, anyway the things being knocked down this weekend ready for it all to be turned into another room.










Technium


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I believe Fugupuff with his 600 or 700g tank. Sweet tank i must say! He got every freaking P imaginable.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a 60g with 8 5-6" Rb/Caribe. Its just temp until i get to video a mouse vid then imma let some go........again.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

fugupuff is really the piranha master... his tanks were insane, he has a webpage with all those pictures on it. he had a 700 and another 500 set up at once, the 500 had one of almost every species in it, however he had to seperate them all eventually. The largest piranha tank in the world is in atlantis resort


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

yeah i heard about the atlantis resort massive 
also theve got eels rays and a bunch of other sh*t in there


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

srry not in the same tank


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > Knifeman has a 350 with about 12 Piraya maybe more
> ...


 X that was 41 in a 240 with a 12" yellow pacu


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

700 gallon? wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant even fathom that sh*t i think i would literally cum if i saw one or had one god the possibilities with a tank like that


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

XPiranhaX said:


> didn't knifeman sell his 350?


 I know he is trying, but I believe he still has it

and yes I have great cleveland pics Cleve Pics


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> fugupuff is really the piranha master... his tanks were insane, he has a webpage with all those pictures on it.


 do you know the site?


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Where is the atlantis resort?


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Where is the atlantis resort?


 Las Vegas, NV.
--------------------
Anyone have pics of the Cincinnati Zoo display, or what about the Newport Aquariums P tank?
I know they are small.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Now i see i can't compete







!

I only have a 150g with 9 Caribas inside...upgrading soon to 180g and 11 Caribas for life!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm new to this board so I don't want to come across as a bull sh'er but trust me I will have this tank some day. I bought a piece of property last year with intentions of building a house in the next three years. In my basement I'm gonna have a 12'x4'x4' tank seperating my rec room and my living room. This has allways been a dream of mine and I can charge it on the home loan so I can pretend that I can afford it







I'll skimp in other areas if I have to, to have this tank. Right now I have 4- reds, 2 3"ers and 2- 9 1/2"ers, 3 cariba fron 9 -9 1/2". 3 tenetzis about 2" and 3-pirayas, 1 9"er and 2-3"ers. I plan on keeping at least 20-30 pygos in that 1000+g. I can't wait. I'm almost looking forward to the tank, more than I am for the house. With the way interest rates are right now I may be able to get going sooner than I had expected. :smile:


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Xenon said:


> What about those pictures of the Cleveland Zoo and piraya! I think Nate has some good pics of that!


 Yea, I live here in Cleveland, and that is fricken awesome!!!

I don't have pics tho.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> I plan on keeping at least 20-30 pygos in that 1000+g.


Damn! That would kick ass!!!!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> > I plan on keeping at least 20-30 pygos in that 1000+g.


 That would be awesome. I'm going to have something like that some day. It is going to be an awesome setup.

You also have to keep in mind how much it is going to cost you a week to feed 20 to 30 full sized pygos.

Maybe you could go to the local butcher and pay him a few bucks to pack up some scrap meat. You know, head over there every week and pick up a big bag of meat. You can even have an account there. Haha!

I will have a tank like that someday.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

fugupuff.com///to see his awesome tanks and fish...amazing.....is all i can say....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I easily beat everyone. I got a huge 37 gallon.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would kill somone for a tank 500-700 gallons!!!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

i have a new120 gallon. very large and big.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

ttldnial said:


> Petzl88 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the atlantis resort?
> ...


 Nope, the one they are refering to with the big a$$ caribe tank is in the bahamas. The Atlantis hotel/resort is in Nassau Bahamas. Im going there with my lady in Sept.

Fun, Sun, and P's...

~Dj


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> Reckoning said:
> 
> 
> > > I plan on keeping at least 20-30 pygos in that 1000+g.
> ...


 Cost really isn't an issue. I'm currently feeding 12 pygos ranging from 9"- 10" and it doesn't cost me a dime.
I love to fish and every time I go I keep a bunch of smaller fish to feed to my p's. I have a 55g set up in my garage to house my feeders, and all the ones that die, I throw in the freezer for a later feeding. I never have toi buy food. I buy my fish a little treat every now and then but thats about it. I had to buy some beefheart for my baby pirayas and terns because they were too small to eat the fish that I cattch but they are about 2"-3" now and they can tear up a small minnow leftover from bait or a small chub that I catch or a nightcrawler that I didn't use. My little fish cost me more to feed than my big fish. I don't understand why people spend a fortune on food when it's all right in front of your face for free and it's fun to catch your own food.
My property is in the city so I can't dig a pond but I am gonna dig the biggest whole that is allowed in my backyard and use that for my feeder tank all summer







I really can't wit anymore. :smile:


----------

